# benefits of a charcoal/wood basket



## tom02 (Apr 23, 2015)

Can anybody tell me the benefits of useing a charcoal basket?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 23, 2015)

In regards to what? What kind of smoker are you talking about? If it is a UDS, then a charcoal basket is a must as it gives you tons of capacity.


----------



## tom02 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a Oklahoma Joe longhorn


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 23, 2015)

Less fire management.  Without one, if you are running a stickburner (offset), you'll build a small fire and have to maintain it every 45 minutes or so.  With a basket, you just fill the basket with charcoal, light about a half chimney, pour the lit either into one corner, or directly on top, or into  avoid in the center of the basket.  The lit will continually light the unlit as it works across the basket, giving you pretty consistent temp control for hours, whether it be a UDS, cabinet style or offset.  You can either mix in wood chunks throughout the charcoal or just place small splits of your favorite smoking wood on top of the lit areas for the smoke.  I use on ein my 150 gallon RF offset pit, works great.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 23, 2015)

On that smoker a basket would help keep things neat and tidy and keep the charcoal from spreading out in the fire box. It seems like a lot of people on here have added one to their offsets.


----------



## tom02 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses anybody have one for sale...lol


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

tom02 said:


> Thanks for all the responses anybody have one for sale...lol


Tom they are easy to make, get a piece of expanded metal from Lowes some bailing wire,scrap copper wire or screws and nuts. to put it together. I made a ring for my kettle.













100_1789.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 23, 2015


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 23, 2015)

Or you can go fancy.....my UDS one....













uds7.JPG



__ bruno994
__ Feb 25, 2015


----------



## jimpam (Apr 24, 2015)

I too have an OKJ Longhorn and I think this will be my next Project.   I found a YouTube video on how to make one fairly easy, with exactly what Tropics mentioned.   Will give me something to do while smoking and drinking a cold beer!

thanks for the info,


----------



## joe black (Apr 24, 2015)

For the OKJ, look up the 20/20 charcoal basket build thread.  Very easy and cheap.


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a tray and a basket  if I use only splits just the tray  Charcoal  the basket    My basket is heavy expanded metal with round rod around the top.

Gary













IMG_20150331_110701_152.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 24, 2015


----------



## jimpam (Apr 24, 2015)

Just searched the 20/20 thread and that is exactly what I will do - thanks for the tip!


----------

